# Finally got it a little dirty



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ray took a video I'll post it when he sends it. I had to keep backing up & hitting it but she finally pulled through. Lol it was pretty soupy & thick from lack of water. 

Sorry for the way it's turned. And lack of quality. 






Posted via TapaTalk.

Here's his ranger, after I cleaned it out


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice, brown is always a good color.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Kinda blends into the camo lol. Doesn't really look bad in pics. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Natural...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Added video. Sorry for the way it's turned. And lack of quality


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

added another vid to origional post...


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Looks like you could use a little more GC.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. That and/or something other than stock tires. I can drive right through it now as easy as the ranger, after I cleaned it out that first time.


----------

